# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  اكس مان في المصيدة ( الكاميرة الخفية )

## مدحت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


المستر اكس وقع  بالمصيدة 

قبل ما انزل الصور انا حكيت لربيع انو انا ومحمد 
ساوينا فيك الكاميرة الخفية .

واخذنا موافقتو 


يلا نشوف الصور مع بعض


الطريقة الحديثة لشرب القهوة 



الي بخرب كتير هاي نهايتو .
نايم على كرسي 

يا حرام


شوفو الفن بصيد الناموس ...
اكس ضرب الناموسة بقلم. ومحمد حورية لاحقها بالدفتر




محمد حورية عجبتو الطريقة الحديثة في شرب القهوة 
وحب يجربها بالعقل .
بس مسكنا 


_______________________________
تابعونا في جديدنا القادم

في النهاية  التعليق الكو ...
تفضلو 
*

----------


## غير مسجل

هههههههههههه

----------


## غير مسجل

ههههههههههههه

----------


## MR.X

*
مدحت




بس احلى صورة تبعت محمد حورية

مسخرة الله يخرب بيتك
*

----------


## مدحت

> *
> مدحت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بس احلى صورة تبعت محمد حورية
> 
> مسخرة الله يخرب بيتك
> *


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

حلوه شغلت تشرب قهوة من الدلة....

بكره خلينا نشوف الشااي

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Icon15:  :Icon15:  :Db465236ff: 



شو امتا ربيع جاي على المحل و انا ما بعرف

ليش ما حكيتولي 

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (30):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Paradise

:7f21b6bbef:   :7f21b6bbef:   :7f21b6bbef:   :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
حلو هالمقلب

----------


## غسان

__

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (83): 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هاي اخرتك ربيع لهدرجة هاي بتعشق القهوة بس اللي صورك محترف

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

والله شكله القهوه طيبه هيك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## حلم حياتي

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51): 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

*



مدحت 
ليلتك سودة ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *
> 
> 
> 
> مدحت 
> ليلتك سودة ان شاء الله 
> *


 :Db465236ff: 
احكيله يجلي الفناجين .. :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ربيع بتصدق انه انتا حلوووو 

بتجنن يا رجل

----------


## باريسيا

*هههههه شو هل الشرب القهوة يامان 
احلى كاميرا 

يسلمو اديك مدحت 
بانتظار جديدك بصور ومقالب حلوه*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

احلى اكس :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

*
*

----------


## مدحت

مشكورين   جميعا   للمرور :SnipeR (62):

----------


## احساس المطر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

حلوه ربيع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلا
					



حلوه ربيع 


شايفة يا حلا 

صادوني غدر
*

----------


## احساس المطر

> *
> 
> شايفة يا حلا 
> 
> صادوني غدر
> *



انته الله يسامحك ضروري تشرب من من بكرج القهوه مباشره

----------


## محمد العزام

شو يا صاحبي شو اللي عملوه فيك 

خلص صير تنزل لعندي انا مسالم مش رح اعمل فيك هيك

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام
					

شو يا صاحبي شو اللي عملوه فيك 

خلص صير تنزل لعندي انا مسالم مش رح اعمل فيك هيك




كبير يا مان ما بتقصر*

----------


## مدحت

> شو يا صاحبي شو اللي عملوه فيك 
> 
> خلص صير تنزل لعندي انا مسالم مش رح اعمل فيك هيك


انت الدور جاييلك :SnipeR (19):

----------


## coconut

تشرب من الدلة ههههههههههههه  



 الله يسامحك مدحت  ما كانت   بالمستور  أحسن 




وش هاد  اكشن مان  :Db465236ff:

----------


## وجدان

:Db465236ff:  :Icon15:  :Db465236ff:  :Icon15:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## اجمل حب

شكله ما وصله التطور وانه فيه فناجين قهوة لشرب القهوة

ولا ترد عليهم المهم الواحد يشرب القهوة بفنجان بكاسة بغلاية القهوه مش المهم بالاخر بمخمخ عليها وبشربها :SnipeR (83):

----------


## مدحت

> 





> تشرب من الدلة ههههههههههههه  
> 
> 
> 
>  الله يسامحك مدحت  ما كانت   بالمستور  أحسن 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وش هاد  اكشن مان


 :Db465236ff: 



> شكله ما وصله التطور وانه فيه فناجين قهوة لشرب القهوة
> 
> ولا ترد عليهم المهم الواحد يشرب القهوة بفنجان بكاسة بغلاية القهوه مش المهم بالاخر بمخمخ عليها وبشربها


 :Db465236ff: 

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## MR.X

مدحت

 :SnipeR (19): 
 :SnipeR (19): 
 :SnipeR (19): 
 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Db465236ff:  :Bl (3):  :Bl (3):  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Bl (3):

----------


## MR.X

الله يخرب بيتك يا مدحت 

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## keana

والله مره جربتها اشرب قهوه :Db465236ff:  بهذه الطريقه

يا الله ما ازكاها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

هههههههههههههه ما عرفتك يا ربيع دخيلك 

هو واصلك التطور بس لأنك فجعان وما بتشبع شرب قهوة 

عقبال صاحبك الاحمر نشوفه بمقلب مرتب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff: 

هاد الفلم الو اكتر من سنة هون بالمنتدى يا هناء
 :Db465236ff: 
 بس انتي  شكلك نايمة من السنة الماضية  :SnipeR (19): 

بعدين انا مش فجعان :SnipeR (19): 
بس هاد التصوير على الساعة 5 الصبح  :SnipeR (19): 
وكان الي لكتر من 20 ساعة على الجهاز :SnipeR (19):

----------


## بياض الثلج

ههههههههههههههههههه هو من ناحية نايمة صارلي اكتر من سنتين مو سنة بس رووووووووعة المقلب تعيش وتوخد غيره  :Bl (14):

----------


## anoucha

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------

